#ubuntu-us-dc 2010-12-06
<Ashtray777> anyone want to talk on the phone?
<lfaraone> Ashtray777: do you have a question?
#ubuntu-us-dc 2010-12-07
<bcurtiswx> ashtray, interesting nick
<maco> bcurtiswx: got join/parts turned off?
<bcurtiswx> i just joined not too long ago
<bcurtiswx> i guess that was a good thing :)
#ubuntu-us-dc 2010-12-08
<JT_Money> Anyone want to talk on Skype?
<maco> is this ubuntu related at all?
<JT_Money> We can talk about whatever you want to.
<maco> why are you just looking for random people to talk to on skype?
<maco> if you're trying to make it work on your ubuntu system, there is a perfectly capable test account that is pre-populated in your buddy list
<maco> if you're not in this channel for reasons related to free software, then i'm really not sure why you're here at all
<Ashtray777> My mom said I can talk on skype for 10 minutes before bed.  Anyone want to chat on skype?
<maco> why dont you chat with your own friends?
<Ashtray777> I dont have any
<Ashtray777> My skype name is ashtray_255
<maco> do you even use ubuntu?
<Ashtray777> yeah
<Ashtray777> morning DC
<bcurtiswx_> how can anyone handle being MOTU.. holy cow its frustrating..
<Ashtray777> whats motu
<maco> bcurtiswx_: youre not one are you?
<maco> Ashtray777: motu are the masters of the universe, maintainers of all packages not found on the install cds
<bcurtiswx_> maco, not yet.  i was working on packaging empathy this cycle.. then applying for MOTU after.. but its frustrating
<maco> sometimes you have to ask for help *shrug*
<maco> most of my uploads are patch-integration, not whole-new-version-ahhhh
<maco> (i dont like merges very much)
<bcurtiswx_> usually whole new versions are fine.. just not the "first new version in a cycle"
#ubuntu-us-dc 2010-12-09
<Ashtray777> So whats everyone wearing tonight?
<maco> thats not appropriate
<Ashtray777> only if you dont like what you're wearing
<Ashtray777> Anyone want to talk on skype?
#ubuntu-us-dc 2010-12-10
<Ashtray777> Anyone for Skype chat?
<Ashtray777> What is everyone up to this morning.
<Ashtray777> anyone there?
<bcurtiswx_> yes, whats up?
<Ashtray777> Hey what's going on?
<Ashtray777> How are you doing this morning bcurtiswx
<bcurtiswx_> did you have any questions ?
<Ashtray777> possibly but I'm not comfortable discussing them over IRC
<Ashtray777> perhaps we can talk on skype
<bcurtiswx_> Ashtray777, you seem to have this fascination with skype.  Nobody here will be doing this and quite frankly I dont appreciate this happening on our channel.  I kindly request that you leave this channel.
<Ashtray777> I see.
<Ashtray777> So you don't like Skype.  That's what this is about?
<bcurtiswx_> No, this is a repeated attempt to skype with people.  We don't even know you.  It's looking extremely fishy to me.
<Ashtray777> There's nothing fishy about this.  Want to talk on Skype to clear any confusion?
<Ashtray777> they mad cause i'm hood rich
<Ashtray777> wrong channel
<bcurtiswx> omg, what is up with AshTray...
#ubuntu-us-dc 2010-12-11
<maco> being a apita
<Ashtray777> I was at the 6 O'Clock meeting and no one was there.  What gives?
<maco> 6 o'clock isnt for 7 more hours...
<bcurtiswx> ?
<bcurtiswx> what part of that conversation did I miss ?
<maco> <Ashtray777> I was at the 6 O'Clock meeting and no one was there.  What gives?
<bcurtiswx> Ashtray777, so what brought you here to this channel? Ubuntu in general?  How'd you find out about it ?
<maco> woah brickskellers is closing
<maco> in a week
<bcurtiswx> that a bar ?
<maco> yeah its the place on 23rd st that has hundreds of imported beers and you cant get in if under 21... the local SAGE chapter meets there
<bcurtiswx> chinese beers?
<maco> dunno
<bcurtiswx> whats Matthias Klose's nick here ?
<maco> doko
<bcurtiswx> thx
<crimsun> will be @ ToI ~1700L
<bcurtiswx> hmm, maybe i won't go
<bcurtiswx> :P
 * maco wonders what the L is
<crimsun> localtime
<bcurtiswx> it stands for "like-now"
<bcurtiswx> ?
<bcurtiswx> its a new timezone... yeah..
<crimsun> as I used it above, it's a carry-over from silly practice
<crimsun> I'm too lazy to type out 1700 EST (-0500 UTC)
<crimsun> hmm, four-year-old bugs.  Love!
<bcurtiswx> i've been cleaning up my backlog for the past few days
<bcurtiswx> i get a break because nobody's here to fix the GNOME3 PPA
<bcurtiswx> until then I can't fix empathy 2.91.3
<crimsun> my backlog is ginormous
<crimsun> I'm just going to fix pkg-alsa-devel and pkg-pulseaudio, then call it even for today
<crimsun> I can't believe I still am the sole maintainer for both Debian and Ubuntu :(
<crimsun> everyone else is just pushing buttons :(
<maco> ugghhh mum just called and said instead of putting things in storage and fetching them, i have to figure out how to ship everything to her and sell the rest
<crimsun> (though, happily, at least Canonical has staff on payroll that are starting to pick up the audio pieces)
<maco> either of you need to buy a daybed?
<crimsun> freecycle/craigslist
<bcurtiswx> craigslist will be your friend
<crimsun> and no, I'm trying to get rid of your bookshelf ;)
<maco> trouble with the daybed is id have to put the stupid thing together to take a pic
<crimsun> I'm tossing my foundation & mattress, hooray
<maco> want my mattress?
<maco> oh wait you meant cuz youre going away too
<crimsun> heh.
<bcurtiswx> maco, you live in an apartment right?
<maco> not cuz you're gonna replace it
<maco> bcurtiswx: yes
<bcurtiswx> mind sharing what you pay/mon?
<maco> $1580
<bcurtiswx> ouch
<bcurtiswx> im looking for an apartment, but im staying outside of the beltway if i can
<bcurtiswx> much cheaper
<crimsun> uh
<maco> the rate went up when the lease actually ended in oct. ive been month to month
<maco> and hey thats cheaper than living with crimsun!
<crimsun> marginally
<maco> it was $1600 there, and that didnt include a washer/drier in the flat (it was in basement, with no elevator)
<crimsun> although you get shafted by having to live in NoVa  (heh heh)
<maco> though...crimsun's place does have windows...
<maco> well when i work(ed!!!!) in reston....
<maco> living with you and having a freaking 2hr commute sucked
<crimsun> definitely
<crimsun> I'd choose to move to NoVa, too, if I were in your position
<bcurtiswx> NoVA's nice
<maco> also, its The South TM so it has sweet tea!
<crimsun> heart attack tea, mm
<maco> more like diabetes tea, but yes
<bcurtiswx> not like death in a can tho
<crimsun> christ, these girls sitting next to me sound just like datemedc.blogspot
<bcurtiswx> parents don't want to truck your belongings back to Pitt ?
<maco> right
<bcurtiswx> rentals aren't _that_ bad
<maco> they say renting a truck, plus gas money, plus the rental's mileage charges, plus storage price.... not worth it
<crimsun> seriously, freecycle/craigslist
<crimsun> I'm totally chucking everything except for my cat
<crimsun> and, well, some underpants
<crimsun> those are kinda important.
<bcurtiswx> meow
<maco> where's the cat going?
<crimsun> hopefully with friends here in SE DC
<crimsun> nice & quiet @ ToI
<crimsun> at least the wireless is fairly low-latency and low-jitter
#ubuntu-us-dc 2010-12-12
<Ashtray777> Do you guys like to "party"?
<Ashtray777> about to install server 2008.  hope this doesn't fuck up my boot loader :\
<maco> !language
<lubotu1> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional..
<ashtray> So.  Do you all feel that ChromeOS will hinder Ubuntu from making further inroads into the netbook market?
<ashtray> brb
<crimsun> not sure why it would, really
<crimsun> ^ 02:55 < ashtray> So.  Do you all feel that ChromeOS will hinder Ubuntu from making further inroads into the netbook market?
<maco> crimsun: any objection to me banning that person? the constant "anyone wanna skype?" and the "what are you wearing?" ... bit creepy. and in PM ive heard same from others...
<crimsun> I certainly don't have any objections
<maco> kk
<maco> hrmm new ircd...
#ubuntu-us-dc 2012-12-05
<kjcole> Is it just me, or do other people want to respond to "Kubuntu" with "Gesundheit"? ;-)
#ubuntu-us-dc 2012-12-06
<bcurtiswx> <drum hit>
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ubuntu-us-dc 2012-12-09
<bcurtiswx> kjcole, you at TOI ?
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-12-03
<ChinnoDog> crickets
<marcoceppi> chirping
<bcurtiswx> hey rickspencer3, were you able to poke any bears for me?
<bcurtiswx> re: http://dc.ubuntu-us.org/
<rickspencer3> bcurtiswx, I did poke, yes
<bcurtiswx> rickspencer3: well thanks :) so far i've seen no change, should I expect action soon?
<rickspencer3> bcurtiswx, I dunno, I asked robbiew to jiggle the handle
<rickspencer3> that's really as high as I can take it ;)
<rickspencer3> (robbiew runs that whole team)
<bcurtiswx> rickspencer3: not much more can be done I'd guess then. <shrugs> still tho, thanks
<rickspencer3> bcurtiswx, I'll check back in a again in a few days
<adom> marcoceppi: you end up tinkering with that $20 server deal? any pros/cons you've noticed so far?
<marcoceppi> adom: I've not had a chance yet
<bcurtiswx> marcoceppi: from the discourse post about getting "verified" now for LoCo's did they get to you personally about anything?
<marcoceppi> bcurtiswx: hum?
 * marcoceppi has been on vacation for a week
<bcurtiswx> marcoceppi: http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/approved-teams-uds-may/381/4
<marcoceppi> bcurtiswx: no one has gotten to me for anything, I just know from the mailing list and the loco site we're not "verified" anymore
<marcoceppi> I'd be happy to help spear head the process, I've been wanting to "rejuvinate" the loco for a while now
 * marcoceppi creates Ubuntu DC group
<bcurtiswx> marcoceppi: i'm trying to find out what needs to be done, is there documentation anywhere right now?
<marcoceppi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/TeamVerificationGuidelines
<ChinnoDog> resurrection?
<marcoceppi> it's a bit inactive
<marcoceppi> asside from the few outings and the tacoma park get together
<marcoceppi> and that one time we had an IRC meeting
<bcurtiswx> I'm working in the background here to figure out the minimal pieces of open source software (IRC, Dicsourse, etc..) we need to run an efficient  LoCo. We need no formal meetings any more, we have google hangouts and IRC. Although, honestly, formal meetings are quite fun
<marcoceppi> I agree, but I think having more community outings would be fun
<marcoceppi> there was a very impromtu hangout in nova a few times we quickly organized here in irc
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-12-04
<ChinnoDog> hmm
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-12-06
<adom> topic is dry, just fyi
<marcoceppi> I think only bcurtiswx can change it
 * adom shrugs.
<adom> marcoceppi: random quetion, was it you that has the extended cell phone battery or was that ChinnoDog?
<marcoceppi> adom: wasn't me, probably ChinnoDog
<adom> k
<adom> marcoceppi: any word if Ubuntu Touch runs nicely on Nexus 5? I haven't Googled yet, just curious.
<marcoceppi> adom: not that I know of
<adom> :(
<ChinnoDog> I have phone that never dies.
<adom> ...until you smash it on the sidewalk by accident.
<ChinnoDog> ok, I have the phone that will never die without assistance.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-12-07
<manchicken> Hey all
<ChinnoDog> sup manchicken
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-12-03
<swift1102> hello all
#ubuntu-us-dc 2016-12-08
<adom> anyone ever tried setting up LACP bonding between dd-wrt and an Ubuntu machine at home?
#ubuntu-us-dc 2017-12-07
<swift110> hey all
